# Which SEA city has the highest GDP?



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)

*Which SEA city has the highest GDP except Singapore?*

 Which SEA city has the highest GDP except Singapore?


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

Dili, East Timor
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dili


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Dili???


----------



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)

lotrfan55345 said:


> Dili, East Timor
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dili


what's the shit? :weirdo:


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

BJSH said:


> Which SEA city has the highest GDP except Singapore?


edited. Thanks cosmo..

In terms of GDP per capita income next to singapore is BSBegawan 

Singapore
Bandar Seri Begawan
KL
Bangkok
Manila
Jakarta
Cebu


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

^^City not country...LOL
I think that'll be Kuala Lumpur or Bandar Ser Begawan
Dili?? Oh please..


----------



## Cariad (Sep 22, 2005)

I think Sydney would be one of the higher cities


----------



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)

what I mean is tnot the GDP per capita income.
I want to know the total GDP(nominal) of each city.



ncbmandy said:


> edited. Thanks cosmo..
> 
> In terms of GDP per capita income next to singapore is BSBegawan
> 
> ...


----------



## BJSH (Apr 18, 2006)

Cariad said:


> I think Sydney would be one of the higher cities


form when Sydney became a SEA city?


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Manila and Bangkok both has over US$ 200 Billion GDP (nominal) which is bigger compare to the entire singapore. And I'm sure Jakarta has a bigger GDP nominal than Bangkok and Jakarta since it has a bigger population.


----------



## Future123 (May 23, 2006)

ncbmandy said:


> Manila and Bangkok both has over US$ 200 Billion GDP (nominal) which is bigger compare to the entire singapore. And I'm sure Jakarta has a bigger GDP nominal than Bangkok and Jakarta since it has a bigger population.


please give us some links to explain your viewpoint.I even cant believe your data,as HK only has about 180 US$ GDP (nominal) and Seoul about 200 US$ GDP (nominal).


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

^^ there's no way Manila's Nominal GDP is over $200 billion! :lol: The nominal GDP of the Philippines has not even reached $200 billion yet...
------------------------------------------------------

the National Capital Region (Manila) has a GDP (PPP) of $138 billion (31% of total GDP)
the whole "metropolitan" Manila area (Urban+adjacent areas) has a GDP (PPP) of $248 billion (50% of total GDP)

the GDP per capita in this area is around $13,900.
National GDP per capita is only $5,100.
----------------------------------------------------

Bangkok's GDP (PPP) should also be over $200 billion. 

According to this article (http://www.unhabitat.org/istanbul+5/statereport1.htm), Bangkok contributes 38% of Thailand's GDP..._if we hold this as true_...then Bangkok's GDP (PPP) is $207.4 billion.

And according to this article(http://www.pegasus.or.id/Reports/88a) Indonesia Shipping C17.pdf), Jakarta contributes 16.3% of the total GDP...again, _if this is currently true_, then DKI Jakarta's GDP (PPP) is $147 billion.
--------------------------------------------------
to summarize

Krung Thep (Bangkok) $207.4 billion
DKI Jakarta $147 billion
Manila (NCR) $138 billion
-----------------------------

2005 GDP per capita (PPP)

Krung Thep Bangkok (10 million) $20,740
DKI Jakarta (13 million) $11,308
Manila NCR (11 million) $12,545


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

^^ OK  he he he. Thanks Fhoy.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

c0kelitr0 said:


> ^^ there's no way Manila's Nominal GDP is over $200 billion! :lol: The nominal GDP of the Philippines has not even reached $200 billion yet...
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 
> the National Capital Region (Manila) has a GDP (PPP) of $138 billion (31% of total GDP)
> ...


Your figures are wrong. You probably used GDP figures at PPP value, which is irrelevant for international comparisons. At real exchange rate value, the GDP of Thailand was only US$161.7 billion in 2004 (source), so Bangkok GDP cannot be US$207.4 billion. If your 38% percentage is true, then Bangkok GDP would be 0.38*US$161.7 billion=US$61.4 billion. For Manila, if your percentage is correct, then the GDP of the Manila National Capital Region would be US$26.2 billion. For Jakarta, again if your percentage is true, then the GDP of Jakarta is US$41.9 billion.

Then we get:
Singapore: US$106.8 billion
Bangkok: US$61.4 billion
Kuala Lumpur: ???
Jakarta: US$41.9 billion
Manila: US$26.2 billion

For comparisons, here is the top five in the word:
1- Greater Tokyo: US$1,313 billion
2- Greater New York: US$847.6 billion
3- Greater Los Angeles: US$699.8 billion
4- Osaka-Kyoto-Kobe: US$577 billion
5- Greater Paris: US$506.7 billion

And here are the top three Chinese cities:
1- Hong Kong: US$163 billion
2- Shanghai:US$120 billion
3- Beijing:US$69 billion


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

People use PPP often, so I'd go with c0ke's figures.

@normand: welcome


----------



## haze (Jan 4, 2006)

any statistic KL's GDP ??


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

cosmoManila said:


> People use PPP often, so I'd go with c0ke's figures.
> 
> @normand: welcome


No, PPP is used to compare GDP per capita, but not to compare total GDP. When you buy an Airbus aircraft, you buy it in real dollars, not in PPP dollars. If you start to use PPP comparisons, you'll end up with crazy results. For example, according to c0kelitr0 above, the PPP GDP of Bangkok is US$207.4 billion, which would be higher than the GDP of Hong Kong! Completely silly. Nobody in their right mind would say that Bangkok has more economic clout than HK. Just ask any businessman. That's why for international comparisons you need to use real exchange rate values.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

^^So you used nominal GDP figures?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

cosmoManila said:


> ^^So you used nominal GDP figures?


Yes, as explained above.


----------



## Future123 (May 23, 2006)

haze said:


> any statistic KL's GDP ??


suppose KL's GDP accounts for 1/3 of Malaysia's GDP

then KL's GDP=1/3*130.796=US$43.6 billion


----------

